# Baby duck🐣🐤



## Carmella.carey (Mar 25, 2022)

Ok so we have ducks among many other animals and I thought it would be fun to name them after orchid YouTubers so there is Roger of Roger's orchids, Rachel of Gardening at Douentza, Nina of Ninja orchids, Natalea of Just one more orchid and Blanca of Blanca's orchid garden. In January they started to lay eggs and so we decided to incubate 9 of them and get baby ducks but sadly 3 hatched and 2 of wich passed away 2 were duds so no chance of even growing one started to peck out but then didn't make it and 2 passed away in the shell with out pecking and then there was one. His name is Hadiley William Duckington and he is a "vary distinguished gentleman" and is now 4 days old he will be a horticultural genius here he is and his parents.
Patrick


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 29, 2022)

Such a cutie.


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 13, 2022)

Two older babies and eight 2week old babies.
Patrick


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jul 27, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Two older babies and eight 2week old babies.
> PatrickView attachment 34361
> View attachment 34359


Here's Hadiley (left) and he's going to the ODPA poultry show at the Virginia state fair this September.
Patrick


----------

